# bredli enclosure build



## chris_brown (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey guys i got a bredli recently and i started to build her enclosure its gonna be 4 x 2 x 4 and its going good so far, building it from melamine and its actually fairly easy here are some pictures


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice work 
I was supprised at how easy it was putting mine together as well, hardest part for me was making sure my measurements were all correct.


----------



## sharky (Nov 28, 2012)

Lookin' good! Can't wait to see the updates  I'm starting to build an enclosure for 2 darwins, so excited to get started!!!!
Building stuff is fun


----------



## RedFox (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks good so far. DIY really isn't as hard as people think. Once you get started though it can be very addictive.  One thing though if you plan on stacking enclosures you are better off putting the top piece on top of the side pieces and screwing it down instead of horizontally. If you don't plan on stacking though it will be fine. I'm sure your bredli will love hid new enclosure.


----------



## chris_brown (Nov 28, 2012)

yeah i hope so too  im thinking whether i shud just chuck him in or put him in a click clack what are ur thoughts his only like 9 months old  too big u reckon?


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 29, 2012)

maybe you could section off parts of it and then slowly open it up once he gets a bit bigger? I'd personally say he's a bit to small for something that big. You'll find it might just hide alot and not actually use the space it has available to him.


----------



## chris_brown (Nov 29, 2012)

true yeh thats what i was thinking of doing


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 30, 2012)

nice, hows it coming along? got any more updates?


----------



## chris_brown (Nov 30, 2012)

Nah mate haven't had time been working  ill get back to it on Saturday or Sunday


----------



## chris_brown (Dec 6, 2012)

everythings is almost done all i need is the glass and as per usual the glaizers ********D things up for me so i gotta go back on saturday and get the glass cut again and i need to put a basking spot too and im done....... ill take more pictures of it on the weekend or when i have some spare time was working on this till 1.30am last night the hardest thing was getting this into my room lol


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 7, 2012)

*has a sore neck from looking sideways*
Nice work! Looks pretty good. Happy with the results?


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 7, 2012)

chris_brown said:


> everythings is almost done all i need is the glass and as per usual the glaizers ********D things up for me so i gotta go back on saturday and get the glass cut again



If the glazier has messed up more than once, i'd look at changing glaziers. My guy has always been absolutely spot on.....

Yours looks to be a basic request, are you measuring it right ? 
measure the height of the gap BEFORE you put the track in, subtract 11mm from the measurement. (check the pack for exact measurement, cowdroy use 11mm)
Measure the width, divide by 2 then add half your wanted overlap to each piece.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 7, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> If the glazier has messed up more than once, i'd look at changing glaziers. My guy has always been absolutely spot on.....
> 
> Yours looks to be a basic request, are you measuring it right ?
> measure the height of the gap BEFORE you put the track in, subtract 11mm from the measurement. (check the pack for exact measurement, cowdroy use 11mm)
> Measure the width, divide by 2 then add half your wanted overlap to each piece.




Nothing worse than getting the glass home and realising its to small and falls through.. double check your measurements  even triple! Might save you having to get more glass.


----------



## chris_brown (Dec 8, 2012)

i did double check em and triple the problem is that the 2 pieces of glass are 2 different sizes


----------



## Bigchewy (Dec 8, 2012)

chris_brown said:


> i did double check em and triple the problem is that the 2 pieces of glass are 2 different sizes



Height or length? If height of glass door is same can add or cut melamine on bottom or top and length of the glass just add on melamine on side if not at least u tried :/


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 8, 2012)

It looks like you've already secured the tracks. You have no choice but to get the glass trimmed. If the glass is different sizes and the smaller one fits then take both back and get them to trim the larger piece. Next time make sure you see them write down the measurements. When you pick it up , measure it while you are there. If its not the same as what they have written down then refuse to take it. If its all good and still doesn't fit then you're measuring wrong. My guys have always been spot on. Maybe ask on here for glaziers in your area that people have used with no problem. You shouldn't be having this much trouble for 2 pieces of glass !


----------

